# Canon EOS RP Specifications [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 4, 2019)

> *Update:* The latest information shows a 26.2mp sensor in the EOS RP.
> We’ve been sent an unconfirmed specification list for the upcoming Canon EOS RP. We have this rated as [CR1] as we have not been able to confirm this information from the usual folks.
> *Canon EOS RP Specifications:*
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## -pekr- (Feb 4, 2019)

Where's the catch? It does loook good in my book! Of course if the new sensor is a bit better than the 6DII's on the lower end ... but anyway .....


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Feb 4, 2019)

A 400g full frame camera with a good 24MP sensor sounds amazing. Especially for the $1300 price.


----------



## Mark3794 (Feb 4, 2019)

New sensor? Some testing ground for a new technology like they did with the dual pixel in the 70d?


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 4, 2019)

blackcoffee17 said:


> A 400g full frame camera with a good 24MP sensor sounds amazing. Especially for the $1300 price.


That price is confusing, if true then that's insane.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 4, 2019)

I was told the RP would be priced "aggressively" and when I saw the $1600 rumour, I didn't think that was really all that aggressive. The EOS R has come down to $1999 in a few places.. and a $300 difference just isn't significant. $1300 seems a bit low, but sometimes these sorts of rumors get fooled by currency exchange.


----------



## hoodlum (Feb 4, 2019)

This sounds like a wish list.


----------



## AlP (Feb 4, 2019)

Intriguing... It's a CR1 but if these are the correct specs it could be a perfect camera to start working with the RF mount. The price sounds almost too good to be true.
400 g with comfortable grip, meaning not too small, sounds like a lot of plastic, but that would be fine for the target audience of this model and for the price.
Will be interesting to see what happens with the rumoured M5 and M6 successors as a 400g full frame with the RF 24-240 might not be much larger and heavier than a M5 with 18-150


----------



## fox40phil (Feb 4, 2019)

Still no IBIS? to sad. I think we will see IBIS in a 3k€+ Body...
Just (price &) features aggressively plz...

Feels like the same price for an 6DII ~ 1600€ (1300$/€+19%vat)


----------



## JonSnow (Feb 4, 2019)

1300$ would be great... for that price i would even think about buying one while waiting for the pro model.


----------



## zonoskar (Feb 4, 2019)

Hoping for a body without EVF.... (use the add-on EVF if you need EVF) like an FF EOS-M6.


----------



## Bob Howland (Feb 4, 2019)

A (maybe slightly) oversized FF M5/M50 with a 24-240 lens sounds like a really sweet travel camera.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Feb 4, 2019)

I could easily imagine that there will be some constraints regarding menu Options and/or OS (Power Shot OS probably), no control with EOS Utility, only limited functions via Canon Camera connect. But other than that the spec list doesn't look too bad.


----------



## Kit. (Feb 4, 2019)

Photorex said:


> I could easily imagine that there will be some constraints regarding menu Options and/or OS (Power Shot OS probably), no control with EOS Utility, only limited functions via Canon Camera connect. But other than that the spec list doesn't look too bad.


If I were Canon in year 2019, I would definitely not be releasing new cameras that are not suitable for external automation. Especially the cameras that are the lightest in their class.


----------



## jolyonralph (Feb 4, 2019)

So where's the lightweight zoom lens to go with it?


----------



## jolyonralph (Feb 4, 2019)

Photorex said:


> I could easily imagine that there will be some constraints regarding menu Options and/or OS (Power Shot OS probably), no control with EOS Utility, only limited functions via Canon Camera connect. But other than that the spec list doesn't look too bad.



They'll only remove features where there is a significant cost benefit in doing so. They are not going to have two different strands of firmware to support RF bodies, it'll be the same core firmware for all bodies because otherwise the development costs are ludicrous. The only reason they used the powershot firmware for the M series was that they could take advantage of the consumer-targetted features for mirrorless cameras that they'd already build for powershots).

There's no reason for them to remove EOS Utility control. It's probably something that's quite essential for them during production to test the bodies anyway.


----------



## Woody (Feb 4, 2019)

hoodlum said:


> This sounds like a wish list.



If the rumored specs and prices are correct, I may be be tempted.

But where are the cheap and lightweight lenses???


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 4, 2019)

Quite interesting move, even if the price is a little bit higher, say $1400 or $1500.

Where are the moaners? ("Meh, it does not have an EVF" )


----------



## CanoKnight (Feb 4, 2019)

Panic has set in at Canon. Next will be the $ 999 RP followed by a 499 RP with a microscopic strip in the middle of the sensor doing 4k.


----------



## JonSnow (Feb 4, 2019)

there have to be more than these 5 new lenses ready for announcement. 

they are all expensive lenses i would release with a pro body.
not a rumored 1300$ body.


----------



## Stuart (Feb 4, 2019)

No " top monitor " - Is this like an xxxD model? That would bring the price down.


----------



## Rysz (Feb 4, 2019)

Those specs are almost perfect. I prefer no side-articulated LCD (something like Panasonic S1/S1R or fuji X-T3 would be perfect, but a simple tilting LCD is good enough), but at this price point I can accept it


----------



## N-VB (Feb 4, 2019)

Let's hope they will bring the firmware update for our R at the same time they announce the RP


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 4, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> Quite interesting move, even if the price is a little bit higher, say $1400 or $1500.
> 
> Where are the moaners? ("Meh, it does not have an EVF" )



I guess they are already sharpening their anti-Canon daggers!


----------



## criscokkat (Feb 4, 2019)

Woody said:


> If the rumored specs and prices are correct, I may be be tempted.
> 
> But where are the cheap and lightweight lenses???


They said they wanted to sell a higher proportion of full frame lenses that can be sold at greater profit. My guess is that most all of the "cheap" lenses will fall into what used to be the midrange, except for the 24-240 kit lens. So instead of 500 or less, it'll be around the 1k mark (like the f4 kit lens for the R), then around the 2k mark (the f2.8 trinity), then the specialty lenses at the 3k mark. Primes will probably be somewhere below all those marks. I'm guessing the 50 will be slightly more expensive than the 35mm.


----------



## criscokkat (Feb 4, 2019)

Rysz said:


> Those specs are almost perfect. I prefer no side-articulated LCD (something like Panasonic S1/S1R or fuji X-T3 would be perfect, but a simple tilting LCD is good enough), but at this price point I can accept it


I think all of the future canon cameras will have this. I wouldn't be surprised if a ruggedized version is on the 1dxr when it comes.


----------



## Uneternal (Feb 4, 2019)

I would take this rumored price with a BIG grain of salt. The original EOS R was also rumored to be under $2000 and it turned out to be more (much more in Europe actually: 2500€ = $2850)
I think the former $1599 price tag seems more realistic. Unless they finally realized the only way they can give Sony and others some some competition is with a price war.


----------



## Rysz (Feb 4, 2019)

criscokkat said:


> I think all of the future canon cameras will have this. I wouldn't be surprised if a ruggedized version is on the 1dxr when it comes.


I hope that it won't be the case. Side-articulated LCD is great for video, but completely useless on tripod with L-bracket.


----------



## BeenThere (Feb 4, 2019)

Woody said:


> If the rumored specs and prices are correct, I may be be tempted.
> 
> But where are the cheap and lightweight lenses???


The cheap lenses will temporarily be the older EF mount used with adapter.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 4, 2019)

BeenThere said:


> The cheap lenses will temporarily be the older EF mount used with adapter.


Exactly. EF 50/1.8 STM + control ring adapter = cheap RF 50/1.8.


----------



## GaryUK (Feb 4, 2019)

M5 weighs in at 427g, and Fuji XT-3 at 539g.
How can it be 400?


----------



## Rysz (Feb 4, 2019)

GaryUK said:


> M5 weighs in at 427g, and Fuji XT-3 at 539g.
> How can it be 400?


M50 weighs 390g. It's possible.


----------



## The Fat Fish (Feb 4, 2019)

At $1300 it's fine and I'm very happy to see the 6DII sensor won't be used. That said, 1.56x crop in 4K? Come on now, full frame 4K was available in 2015.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 4, 2019)

Now it only lacks a lens "RF 24-85mm F4-5.6" costing $ 600.


----------



## stochasticmotions (Feb 4, 2019)

If true this sounds like a pretty great entry point into the EOS R system...most people will likely buy one of the adapters since the lens lineup so far is not entry level. If the 5 frames per second is with full tracking it sounds like a pretty good camera, not as good as the A7III but pretty reasonable at that price point.


----------



## Joules (Feb 4, 2019)

Sounds like believing in this is just preparing to be disappointed. They did register a full frame camera with a 26 MP sensor after all, so why would that not become an actual product? And that price just screams old sensor tech, doesn't it? 

They seem to have nailed the market demand with the M50, maybe this is actually just the same concept applied to the R System. If so, I'm excited to see the people hailing Sony for their FF market share react to the next big reports.

But I don't believe it.


----------



## criscokkat (Feb 4, 2019)

Rysz said:


> I hope that it won't be the case. Side-articulated LCD is great for video, but completely useless on tripod with L-bracket.


Sure, but using it on a tripod with L bracket is only a small part of use, and folded flat with it's screen facing out really isn't any different than right now without a flip out screen. If this becomes a standard thing with flip outs on all future canon cameras, some manufacturers of L plates will come up with different solutions, and on a deeper body it's easier to make an L plate that is just shifted forward a bit on the side to allow the flip screen to be angled straight up at 90 degrees (to keep is "level" with the new orientation while on it's side). We might even see a screen on a 1dx that is just as tall as it is wide to account for this. It really depends if Canon wants to more or less keep the same dimensions .


----------



## padam (Feb 4, 2019)

Is it the same source as the famed 5D IV firmware update for video?


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 4, 2019)

This could be the death of the 90D.......


----------



## dba101 (Feb 4, 2019)

Some people dont get it.
They still want full frame 4k and IBIS. 
Give me a break.


----------



## approximatt (Feb 4, 2019)

If (and that's a big if) the specs and price and real then I might have to hop back on the Canon train. Aggressive full frame pricing with the upcoming lenses are going to be awfully tempting.


----------



## Aaron D (Feb 4, 2019)

zonoskar said:


> Hoping for a body without EVF.... (use the add-on EVF if you need EVF) like an FF EOS-M6.



Yeah, and that would be perfect with the optional grip that seems to be coming. We can decide for ourselves how compact to go! Though I'd be happy to see a built-in rangefinder style EVF...


----------



## marc ln (Feb 4, 2019)

Is the FF size explicitly quoted? Could it be an APC-C?


----------



## ozturert (Feb 4, 2019)

It the specs are like this and DR of this 24MP FF sensor is at least as good as EOS M50's sensor, this will be my next Canon camera.


----------



## nchoh (Feb 4, 2019)

If true, this camera would be an awesome buy. 

The sensor on the R is already excellent. All one needs do is buy good glass and the RF glass are getting excellent reviews.

With the control ring and an extra dial, the ergonomics/control would be excellent. With Canon's excellent menu system coupled with class leading touch screen, this would be a wonderful camera to use. If they have the same level of customization as the R, that would be crazy.

5 FPS with servo AF and video AF rounds off the basic needs. And a headphone jack? Wow.

With the specs listed at USD $1300, the RP would be a steal for any Canon user. Canon would still need a cheap lens (50mm?) to have a low priced camera kit to lure in non-Canon users into the fold.


----------



## Bentley Boy (Feb 4, 2019)

Rysz said:


> I hope that it won't be the case. Side-articulated LCD is great for video, but completely useless on tripod with L-bracket.


Absolutely correct. I just received my Small Rig L-bracket for the R and it certainly restricts movement. By the way, I got it at the pre-order price of $59 and it’s a steal at that price! Up to $79 now, so still a great deal.


----------



## Bilal (Feb 4, 2019)

Since it already has canon log and articulated screen and rumored price is $1300. All i want is 120fps at 1080 and this is my dream camera. Dont need full frame 4K. Dont need dual card and ibis. It already has everything that fullfills my requirments. People should be realistic with what they need to do the job rather then what want. Stop complaining and switch to sony if this camera is holding you back from your potential.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 4, 2019)

CanoKnight said:


> Panic has set in at Canon. Next will be the $ 999 RP followed by a 499 RP with a microscopic strip in the middle of the sensor doing 4k.


 I would imagine a $499 RP would hit the ball out of the park. But that won't happen. Canon ain't in no panic.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 4, 2019)

criscokkat said:


> Sure, but using it on a tripod with L bracket is only a small part of use, and folded flat with it's screen facing out really isn't any different than right now without a flip out screen. If this becomes a standard thing with flip outs on all future canon cameras, some manufacturers of L plates will come up with different solutions, and on a deeper body it's easier to make an L plate that is just shifted forward a bit on the side to allow the flip screen to be angled straight up at 90 degrees (to keep is "level" with the new orientation while on it's side). We might even see a screen on a 1dx that is just as tall as it is wide to account for this. It really depends if Canon wants to more or less keep the same dimensions .


I've never used an L bracket anyway. On tripod, for me, an articulated screen makes the camera/tripod combo easier to use. And you're right, for many of us a tripod is seldom used. Canon appealing to the broader market. Smart.


----------



## transpo1 (Feb 4, 2019)

If the price is true, then they are essentially using the strategy of the EOS-M- blanket the market with cheap camera bodies so people buy into the camera system. This is how they plan to catch up.

On another note, hey, 1.56x crop in 4k- at least the crop is getting better!


----------



## jolyonralph (Feb 4, 2019)

400g sounds impressive, but add on to that the weight of the battery (do we know what type is being used yet? LP-E17 is 45.5g, and LP-E6N is 79.4g

And then add on the weight of the lens. Currently the only kit lens is the 24-105 RF at 695g, giving a total package of no less than 1140g. The A7III with kit lens and battery weighs 945g. 

The only way to do better than that is for a new lighter kit lens - which I am pretty sure we'll see. Maybe something like a 28-80 3.5-5.6 , or maybe a 24-70 f/4 who knows...


----------



## BrightTiger (Feb 4, 2019)

I feel a great disturbance in the Force, as if millions of voices suddenly cried out in terror and were suddenly silenced. I fear something terrible has happened. 
My wife is on an epic rant after I showed this article to her. I think she just moved to Sony... and that says a lot.


----------



## preppyak (Feb 4, 2019)

jolyonralph said:


> 400g sounds impressive, but add on to that the weight of the battery (do we know what type is being used yet? LP-E17 is 45.5g, and LP-E6N is 79.4g
> 
> And then add on the weight of the lens. Currently the only kit lens is the 24-105 RF at 695g, giving a total package of no less than 1140g. The A7III with kit lens and battery weighs 945g.
> 
> The only way to do better than that is for a new lighter kit lens - which I am pretty sure we'll see. Maybe something like a 28-80 3.5-5.6 , or maybe a 24-70 f/4 who knows...


I would be openly stunned if they dont use the LP-E6N. Its THE battery on every even loosely pro model they have, and if the intention (as it seems) with this camera is to take everyone disappointed in the 6D Mark II and everyone lingering on the Sony fence from a 70D/80D upgrade, then swapping the battery on them isnt gonna go well. Especially if we'd end up with Sony first gen battery life as a result, which becomes unusable in the field.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 4, 2019)

CanoKnight said:


> Panic has set in at Canon.



Yes..... panic.....

They have a body that will entice high end crop shooters into FF, and they will sell that camera at a higher price than the crop camera, and the buyers will probably get some new lenses too....

panic.....


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 4, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> Yes..... panic.....
> 
> They have a body that will entice high end crop shooters into FF, and they will sell that camera at a higher price than the crop camera, and the buyers will probably get some new lenses too....
> 
> panic.....


----------



## Adelino (Feb 4, 2019)

If, if, if, if, and if then it will be a HUGE seller! Even if some of the ifs do not come true.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Feb 4, 2019)

Wow! Even if it's 1300 euros, for a starting price, not bad!! Just wait until Black Friday and you can probably grab one for 1100 and if the rumored pro R camera comes out around then, everything else will drop a bit. 
I already know this one has a single SD card slot, but I'm not complaining! This camera will change a lot of things if it comes out to be true.


----------



## navastronia (Feb 4, 2019)

The presence of the 24-240 makes me question whether Canon is leaving APS-C for the M series, only. If so, and the R series is confined to large-bodied, full-frame cameras with great ergonomics, I would be a very happy camper


----------



## Freddell (Feb 4, 2019)

New sensor probably means 6D mkII sensor with new microlenses, I absolutely would not expect a BRAND new sensor.


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 4, 2019)

Maybe it is a "link camera" between longer existing EF glass and RF glass. In my case I have some Canon lenses which are perfect on the classic 5D and very good on APS-C sensors with 24 MPix - all these lenses are more than good enough for a 24 MPix sensor just the old EF 24 2.8 non-USM, non-IS. But the 24-240 is an interesting lens with very high flexibility for stills and video. So maybe this will be my next lens.
The crop is perfect for APS-C lenses - the 10-22 lens will be a 16-35 mm lens again. I think it is the M50 equivalent in EOS R land and price wise it is the same relation like EOS R and EOS M5 so the equation should be valid (entry prices):

price(M5) : price(M50) = price(EOS R) : price(EOS RP) ~ 2

M50 is a fun camera because it makes fun because it is a good tool to make good photos (as good as the photographer) in most situations.
EOS RP will be the same fun (if the spec list is 90% correct). I will enjoy better low and high ISO quality due to the FF sensor and - often said here - enjoy to explore the possibilities of my FD glass and if it doesn't qualify it will be sold.

I expect a smaller battery with ~ 250 pics per charge. If this camera will run on battery (peak current) & power bank (live view current + recharging) it will be a great video camera too.


----------



## amorse (Feb 4, 2019)

Rysz said:


> I hope that it won't be the case. Side-articulated LCD is great for video, but completely useless on tripod with L-bracket.


I definitely didn't think of this and use an L bracket regularly. Dang.


----------



## neo302 (Feb 4, 2019)

Specs like this make me happy


----------



## Bob Howland (Feb 4, 2019)

navastronia said:


> The presence of the 24-240 makes me question whether Canon is leaving APS-C for the M series, only. If so, and the R series is confined to large-bodied, full-frame cameras with great ergonomics, I would be a very happy camper


Given the relative sizes of the M5/M50 and the SL2, I think that an RP may not be as large as you think. The SL2 is almost as small as the M5 and M50 but uses an EF lens mount, which is the same size as the R mount. I wouldn't be at all surprised if an RP uses the same user interface as an M5 and is only slightly larger. Given that, I wonder if sales of the M series would decrease and by how much.


----------



## Lee Jay (Feb 4, 2019)

If I could get one of these used for about $500 in a couple of years, that could be perfect for using on my telescope.


----------



## memoriaphoto (Feb 4, 2019)

Just a week before the official release, CR2 rumour of EOS R listed this for $1990.

- EOS R body
•28MP full frame sensor
•Dual Pixel Auto Focus
•IBIS (In Body Image Stabilisation)
•10fps shooting
•[email protected]
•[email protected]

Just sayin...


----------



## unfocused (Feb 4, 2019)

preppyak said:


> I would be openly stunned if they don't use the LP-E6N. Its THE battery on every even loosely pro model they have...


It is the battery on every full frame body they make, except for the 1Dx, so yes, they will use the same battery on this body.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 4, 2019)

navastronia said:


> The presence of the 24-240 makes me question whether Canon is leaving APS-C for the M series...



Reality check here. Canon does not decide the future of APS-C, the market does. Canon will make APS-C DSLRs as long as they are profitable. Canon could not care less if people buy mirrored or mirrorless cameras, so long as they buy cameras that say "Canon" on them.


----------



## bokehmon22 (Feb 4, 2019)

*Eye AF now supports Servo AF and Video AF*
Incoming new firmware for EOS R?


----------



## bokehmon22 (Feb 4, 2019)

memoriaphoto said:


> Just a week before the official release, CR2 rumour of EOS R listed this for $1990.
> 
> - EOS R body
> •28MP full frame sensor
> ...



Source?


----------



## navastronia (Feb 4, 2019)

unfocused said:


> Reality check here. Canon does not decide the future of APS-C, the market does. Canon will make APS-C DSLRs as long as they are profitable. Canon could not care less if people buy mirrored or mirrorless cameras, so long as they buy cameras that say "Canon" on them.



Yep, agreed


----------



## tmroper (Feb 4, 2019)

That sounds pretty good. And the reduced weight will help make-up for the added weight of the adapter, since there will be no native small and lightweight lenses for it for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Mbell75 (Feb 4, 2019)

So a 2019 camera with the specs and sensor quality a 2014 Sony A7 but for $1600? lol. You can get a new a7 for $798 right now. I miss the old Canon who knew what they were doing. Oh how the mighty have fallen.


----------



## dak723 (Feb 4, 2019)

Mbell75 said:


> So a 2019 camera with the specs and sensor quality a 2014 Sony A7 but for $1600? lol. You can get a new a7 for $798 right now. I miss the old Canon who knew what they were doing. Oh how the mighty have fallen.



You can probably get a Sony A7 for a lot cheaper than that...from the garbage cans of real photographers. 

If you think a camera with awful ergonomics, lousy color, a crappy EVF and terrible weather sealing is worth $798, go for it!


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 4, 2019)

Mbell75 said:


> So a 2019 camera with the specs and sensor quality a 2014 Sony A7 but for $1600? lol. You can get a new a7 for $798 right now. I miss the old Canon who knew what they were doing. Oh how the mighty have fallen.



Cool, you know the sensor of EOS RP - please share the data, would be very interesting for a lot of us


----------



## riker (Feb 4, 2019)

Fiiiinally. 15-35/2.8.
Just one mm but something I can finally call development and one step forward.
22-70 would have been a brilliant surprise.


----------



## knight427 (Feb 4, 2019)

Mbell75 said:


> So a 2019 camera with the specs and sensor quality a 2014 Sony A7 but for $1600? lol. You can get a new a7 for $798 right now. I miss the old Canon who knew what they were doing. Oh how the mighty have fallen.



You know you have moved on from a previous relationship when you become indifferent. So sorry to see you still suffering.


----------



## jeanluc (Feb 4, 2019)

amorse said:


> I definitely didn't think of this and use an L bracket regularly. Dang.



RRS L bracket had a cutout so you can use tilty flippy screen no problem.


----------



## amorse (Feb 4, 2019)

jeanluc said:


> RRS L bracket had a cutout so you can use tilty flippy screen no problem.


I had assumed this must be a solvable problem when I read the comment prior to mine, but not currently having a tilty-flippy screen I didn't even consider it as an issue until today. Glad some have already considered and addressed it!


----------



## cellomaster27 (Feb 4, 2019)

Mbell75 said:


> So a 2019 camera with the specs and sensor quality a 2014 Sony A7 but for $1600? lol. You can get a new a7 for $798 right now. I miss the old Canon who knew what they were doing. Oh how the mighty have fallen.



This guy. A7 has 4K? crop or no crop? Native ISO of 25600... close enough to 40000 of the EOS R I guess. 4 fps continuous shooting.. with af tracking? that I'm not sure about the A7. 

My point is, Sony's first offering was not good. Remember all of the complaints and recalls? AND initial body only pricing for the A7 was... 1699.


----------



## wockawocka (Feb 4, 2019)

RF35 1.2 please!


----------



## countofmc95 (Feb 4, 2019)

The 400g is startling. I think that's almost 20% lighter than the original Sony A7, which would be quite a feat considering the RF mount is larger than the EF mount. Amazing feat of engineering if true. At that price and size, the RP with the 35mm 1.8 is a tantalizing carry-everywhere camera setup for me.


----------



## Joules (Feb 4, 2019)

countofmc95 said:


> The 400g is startling. I think that's almost 20% lighter than the original Sony A7, which would be quite a feat considering the RF mount is larger than the EF mount. Amazing feat of engineering if true. At that price and size, the RP with the 35mm 1.8 is a tantalizing carry-everywhere camera setup for me.


The RF mount is not larger than EF.


----------



## criscokkat (Feb 4, 2019)

Joules said:


> The RF mount is not larger than EF.


I suspect the poster meant the Sony e mount is smaller than the Canon R mount. Which it is quite remarkable if it's that light. Is that with or without the battery is my question...


----------



## Aussie shooter (Feb 4, 2019)

If this sort of pricing turned out to be true it could be a good indication that there WON'T be an apsc R body. A body at this price will allow people to get into the RF line affordably and therefore Canon would not be required to have the apsc-FF upgrade path that they provided on the EF line. This will be very interesting to watch. If canon have truly decided to take the market they will surely do it by getting people into the system at such a low price. Once they're in they are unlikely to get out.


----------



## Etienne (Feb 4, 2019)

countofmc95 said:


> The 400g is startling. I think that's almost 20% lighter than the original Sony A7, which would be quite a feat considering the RF mount is larger than the EF mount. Amazing feat of engineering if true. At that price and size, the RP with the 35mm 1.8 is a tantalizing carry-everywhere camera setup for me.


Actually, a larger hole = less metal and plastic = less weight


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 5, 2019)

memoriaphoto said:


> Just a week before the official release, CR2 rumour of EOS R listed this for $1990.
> 
> - EOS R body
> •28MP full frame sensor
> ...


CR2 being the operative term. Can't complain when it's CR2 and there is a discrepancy. Just sayin'.

"[*CR2] – Good information from a known source*
_Even known sources that have been correct in the past may not provide perfect information from time to time. This rating means there’s a strong possibility that the information has some truth to it, but it may be incomplete and/or misinterpreted information._ "


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 5, 2019)

mb66energy said:


> Cool, you know the sensor of EOS RP - please share the data, would be very interesting for a lot of us


Or he can go buy the 2013 a7.  The better question is why the heck are there a7 from nearly 6 years ago still on the shelf new?


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 5, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> CR2 being the operative term. Can't complain when it's CR2 and there is a discrepancy. Just sayin'.


Yes, and this is a CR1 thread. Not every post is a complaint. He made a good point: We are conjecturing based on speculation based on rumor.


----------



## HarryFilm (Feb 5, 2019)

"....Panic has set in at Canon. Next will be the $ 999 RP followed by a 499 RP with a microscopic strip in the middle of the sensor doing 4k..... " By CanonKnight

---

OH YES! Canon had BETTER be panicking! Apple is coming out with 50 megapixel 8K video 2/3rds inch sensor and a One Inch sensor with ULTRA HIGH END Software IQ and Computational Photography smarts on BOTH their iPhone line and their iPad line of mobile devices! The rumour is that an official announcement could come as soon as THIS SEPTEMBER! Then there is a certain high-end media company that is coming out soon enough with THEIR COMBINED STILLS AND VIDEO CAMERA that has a very large sensor at 8192 x 6144 pixel 4:3 aspect ratio for 4:4:4 colour sampling 64-bit RGBA RAW and JPEG-2000 4:4:4/4:2:2 colour stills and DCI 8K 8192 by 4320 pixels for video at 60 fps 4:4:4 at 16 bits per channel (64-bit RGBA/YCbCrA colour)!

Add in those two product introductions and Canon is going to be HIT HARD on both the low end (i.e. highly intelligent AI driven Smartphones with bigger image sensors!) ...AND.... on the high end by very PRO-LEVEL lightweight 50 megapixel very large sensor combined stills and video cameras! Just these will literally and very likely kill off 35% or more of their revenue within ONE YEAR if they don't do something RIGHT NOW! This NEW low-priced mirrorless R-system will help but UNTIL Canon starts going into Large Sensor Smartphones and Medium Format (and larger!) cameras at GOOD PRICE POINTS then the OTHER BIG BOYS OF IMAGING are gonna SMACK CANON AROUND like a toy!

Good Luck Canon! You are DEFINITELY going to need it!
.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 5, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Or he can go buy the 2013 a7.  The better question is why the heck are there a7 from nearly 6 years ago still on the shelf new?



Oh, the answer simply would be that they are "that good"! 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 5, 2019)

HarryFilm said:


> "....Panic has set in at Canon. Next will be the $ 999 RP followed by a 499 RP with a microscopic strip in the middle of the sensor doing 4k..... " By CanonKnight
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Well, I guess Canon should be and probably are trembling but not based on your predictions. By the way what's your %?

Jack


----------



## dlee13 (Feb 5, 2019)

If these specs are true, this thing will sell like crazy and really push those who find FF bodies too expensive to make the move. I need to save up quick.


----------



## HarryFilm (Feb 5, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Well, I guess Canon should be and probably are trembling but not based on your predictions. By the way what's your %?
> 
> Jack



---

ONE of the above predictions is ABSOLUTELY 100% ACCURATE! And the reason WHY I know that is parked at the local heliport! 

.

BUT...I should ALSO NOTE that I did bring the Canon EOS C700 cinema camera prediction in 2014 to light because of documents I found on the Northlight Images UK website! No one ELSE in North America knew about that system UNTIL I brought it to light here! So There! That's TWO items that are correct! I am curious though, WHERE DID Northlight get those docs from? I have numerous technical engineering sources in Europe and NO-ONE ELSE had those docs EXCEPT Northlight Images UK? And WHY weren't they sent to North America when that is Canon's LARGEST market? Was it EUROPE (i.e. probably Germany!) the main development centre for the Canon C700 series cameras so the C700 docs got leaked from there?
.
So WHAT ELSE is Canon Europe making/developing for Cinema and Stills Cameras? I did also show those two photos of a Canon large sensor smartphone last year (i.e. in 2018 of the curved large lens mount looking one and the flat screened silver boxy looking one). I actually believe the SILVER BOXY looking one is THE REAL PROTOTYPE even though some people say it's garbage! The casing has the look of a 3D-printed ABS plastic prototyping case! So maybe Canon ALREADY has a large sensor smartphone almost ready to go! THEN THAT WOULD MAKE IT THREE CORRECT PREDICTIONS FROM ME !!!!
.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 5, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Oh, the answer simply would be that they are "that good"!
> 
> Jack


One would think Sony would know to bury something when it stinks. Don't things smell worser faster when they get hot and moist?


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 5, 2019)

tmroper said:


> That sounds pretty good. And the reduced weight will help make-up for the added weight of the adapter, since there will be no native small and lightweight lenses for it for the foreseeable future.


I love heavy lenses. Had my fill of cheap and lightweight lenses back in my ASP-C days. Heavy feels like I got my money's worth. So far, with Canon, that has been 100% true in my world.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 5, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I love heavy lenses. Had my fill of cheap and lightweight lenses back in my ASP-C days. Heavy feels like I got my money's worth.



Heavy makes me feel tired hiking! Period. Good but light will satisfy me - they don't have to be built like a tank for may folk who are careful with their gear.

However, if light means too small that's a different story. I hope grips continue to be decent sized.

Jack


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 5, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Heavy makes me feel tired hiking! Period. Good but light will satisfy me - they don't have to be built like a tank for may folk who are careful with their gear.
> 
> However, if light means too small that's a different story. I hope grips continue to be decent sized.
> 
> Jack


Heck, my refrigerator is only 8 feet from the couch.  That's the extent of my hiking.


----------



## analoggrotto (Feb 5, 2019)

Per the arguments started yesterday; I am highly skeptical that this "new sensor" is anything but a repurposed 6D2 sensor. A sensor that would have been great back in 2012 but has no place on a forthcoming product spec sheet. 

Meanwhile, Canon is kicking ass and looking for more to slay in the lens game, its like the orbital bombardment of Korhal. Lets see more of those fast primes! 85 F1.2; what a choice!

good night


----------



## gzroxas (Feb 5, 2019)

Absolutely outstanding rumors regarding the lens lineup, and interesting camera if this proves true! I’d love to see a joystick as well but it’s higly unlikely.. a wheel instead of the 4 direction pad would be good though
I’m a bit skeptical about the 400g because it might mean the camera could be not balanced or too plasticky
But the price point is really interesting!
I wonder if it’s a new sensor or a 6DII revamped version.. it’s still uncertain from the leak.
Maybe they’ll be able to put 1080 120fps?
That’d be great!
Anyway, I’m excited to see what canon comes up with, and the lenses make me so excited!!


----------



## analoggrotto (Feb 5, 2019)

I hope there is a nice pancake lens to match to this light weight body. Would make a worthy B-Cam.


----------



## flip314 (Feb 5, 2019)

gzroxas said:


> I’d love to see a joystick as well but it’s higly unlikely.. a wheel instead of the 4 direction pad would be good though



Unfortunately I think there's zero chance that there's better controls on the RP than the R if it's cheaper... The joystick especially was always reserved for "Pro" cameras, even the 6D series didn't get one.

I'm honestly surprised that the R didn't have a wheel as well as the D-pad (given the 6D/80D and even 77D had it), but I really doubt they'll suddenly add it for a cheaper model.


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 5, 2019)

Bought first FF camera (6D2) during last bfriday sale. This looks like a better option with smaller size. Need R version of 24-105mm STM lens.


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 5, 2019)

Lee Jay said:


> If I could get one of these used for about $500 in a couple of years, that could be perfect for using on my telescope.


Probably $800 with printer rebate by next holiday sale.


----------



## MartyMcDoc (Feb 5, 2019)

If it shoots 120fps at 1080 also, put me down for one.


----------



## PerKr (Feb 5, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Or he can go buy the 2013 a7.  The better question is why the heck are there a7 from nearly 6 years ago still on the shelf new?



Well, if it's sub-$800 it's still a pretty good deal and an excellent way of having an entry-level model. And then there's the matter of design. The original A7 is more appealing than the later models and the ergonomics are good enough for small lenses and casual use.


----------



## -pekr- (Feb 5, 2019)

MartyMcDoc said:


> If it shoots 120fps at 1080 also, put me down for one.



It's Canon right? Better don't put you hopes too high - 60 fps at 1080 and slightly revamped 6DII sensor, if at all. Still the overal specs and pricing look almost too good to be true.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Feb 5, 2019)

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] who cares if it's really a FF camera at just $1300? But I don't believe it'll be priced this low. Not only it'll destroy Canon's rivals, but will likely hurt Canon themselves, it can't be profitable.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Feb 5, 2019)

Quarkcharmed said:


> [email protected]0, [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] who cares if it's really a FF camera at just $1300? But I don't believe it'll be priced this low. Not only it'll destroy Canon's rivals, but will likely hurt Canon themselves, it can't be profitable.



If it's point is to get people in to Canon FF mirrorless then even if they sell it at a break even price it would be a long term profitably concept. Once they get into the system then they buy lenses and more expensive bodies down the track


----------



## delta0 (Feb 5, 2019)

If the sensor is better than a 6Dmk2 particularly in low light/high iso then I will definitely be interested at that price point. Assuming once VAT is factored in this is £1300 it will tempt me into FF. I couldn’t go 28-70 f2 but I would go for something like a 24-70 f2.8 ii. I will have to think about the 18-35 f1.8 I currently have and see if I get into filming with the camera. It is a perfect lens for that but unless I get into filming I will have to sell it. At the moment the EOS R and particularly the 28-70 is too much and I don’t want to use a lower performance lens than my 18-35 as that is fantastic, like several primes rolled into one.


----------



## padam (Feb 5, 2019)

According to Nokishita Camera, the battery will be LP-E17 same as the M5/M6, so the camera will be more compact.


----------



## bf (Feb 5, 2019)

To rumored specs: please keep talking 
I do wish it comes in a range-finder format with a touch of style and with kit lenses that are priced right. That would be attractive for M owners.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Feb 5, 2019)

bf said:


> To rumored specs: please keep talking
> I do wish it comes in a range-finder format with a touch of style and with kit lenses that are priced right. That would be attractive for M owners.


I think canon prefers functionality over style. Canon cameras are for photographers, not fashionistas.


----------



## wockawocka (Feb 5, 2019)

On reflection, if the weight is true then it's highly likely to be smaller overall, held back in some way and have a smaller battery. One that you'll need to buy several of and in turn, bring the buy in cost of the camera up to around the same as the EOS R.

If those specs are true then I'll expect a firmware release next week enabling some of the features (eye detect in servo) on the R


----------



## MartyMcDoc (Feb 5, 2019)

-pekr- said:


> It's Canon right? Better don't put you hopes too high - 60 fps at 1080 and slightly revamped 6DII sensor, if at all. Still the overal specs and pricing look almost too good to be true.


True. But I remember when the 80D was released and I was astonished they actually upgraded to 60 fps at 1080 instead of 720. You're probably right, but it would be awesome if they did give us 120fps at 1080.


----------



## dak723 (Feb 5, 2019)

wockawocka said:


> On reflection, if the weight is true then it's highly likely to be smaller overall, held back in some way and have a smaller battery. One that you'll need to buy several of and in turn, bring the buy in cost of the camera up to around the same as the EOS R.



Seriously? You would have to buy more than 15 batteries to get the cost of the camera up to around the same as the R. In my experience with mirrorless, you buy 1 or 2 extra batteries no matter what model.


----------



## dak723 (Feb 5, 2019)

And prehaps folks need to be reminded that the rumor is CR1. Good chance none of the specs listed here are accurate. And yet, no matter what rating CR guy gives the rumor, nearly everyone responds as if the rumor is fact. Kind of funny actually!


----------



## Hector1970 (Feb 5, 2019)

It’s hard for me to put myself in the shoes of say a ApS-C shooter waiting to purchase a full frame and the option of an entry level mirrorless full frame pops up with specs similar to a 6DII but more expensive but cheaper than an R.
Would I buy it?
I think not but Canon must reckon many would.
I’d buy a 6DII as the battery life if it’s M50 battery would not be good. If it’s small format I’d say you’d have a better balance with lens with the 6DII. R lens are expensive to date . I’m sure cheaper ones will come.
I can’t see the new camera being “cheap” initially.
It will be interesting if this camera will be very successful. It could be but I think if the reviews are bad it could be a dud.
Maybe Canon can produce a good but basic camera that sells really well. This is their goal I suppose.


----------



## wockawocka (Feb 5, 2019)

dak723 said:


> Seriously? You would have to buy more than 15 batteries to get the cost of the camera up to around the same as the R. In my experience with mirrorless, you buy 1 or 2 extra batteries no matter what model.



Depends where you buy though right?

Currently I can get the EOS R for 1369 GBP
This would make the RP about a grand on import.

LP-E6 batteries are around 60GBP so a few extra batteries and we aren't far off.


----------



## Lee Jay (Feb 5, 2019)

ritholtz said:


> Probably $800 with printer rebate by next holiday sale.



If it were $500, I'd have to consider it carefully, since my only use for it is on my telescope. At $800, I'm a definite no way.

The problem I'm trying to solve is that my scope's widest settings combined with my 7D Mark II doesn't result in the moon fitting in the frame, so I have to shoot panoramas during lunar eclipse events. Also, my 7DII doesn't have an articulating display making it pretty hard to use in some positions when the scope is on the mount and looking up. But that's the only problem I'm trying to solve. I've considered solving it with a smaller scope, which I can get for about $399. But I'm not that fond of RCs and my current scope has almost four times the light collection area so I'd rather just have a larger sensor. I still have my old 5D but the sensor isn't the best and the big problem is that it doesn't have live view so it's really, really hard to focus. No articulating display also.

But how much am I willing to spend to make shooting lunar eclipse shots easier? Not that much, especially when I got this with my 5D and my current scope. It's not easy to beat this.


----------



## Memirsbrunnr (Feb 5, 2019)

memoriaphoto said:


> Just a week before the official release, CR2 rumour of EOS R listed this for $1990.
> 
> - EOS R body •28MP full frame sensor •Dual Pixel Auto Focus •IBIS (In Body Image Stabilisation) •10fps shooting
> •[email protected] •[email protected]
> ...



Please don't say things like that... You are really spoiling the fun


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 5, 2019)

PerKr said:


> Well, if it's sub-$800 it's still a pretty good deal and an excellent way of having an entry-level model. And then there's the matter of design. The original A7 is more appealing than the later models and the ergonomics are good enough for small lenses and casual use.


Very true, as long as the overheating during video isn't a problem for the buyer. I think this version had a lot of trouble with that. Weather sealing too. Of course, don't know what the weather sealing will be like on the RP. Canon seems to do a great job at it though.


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 5, 2019)

padam said:


> According to Nokishita Camera, the battery will be LP-E17 same as the M5/M6, so the camera will be more compact.


Seems a move like this is the only way to get the weight of the body so low. No mention of a electronic viewfinder either, right? Which might be part of what makes a smaller battery possible on FF.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 5, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> Seems a move like this is the only way to get the weight of the body so low. No mention of a electronic viewfinder either, right? Which might be part of what makes a smaller battery possible on FF.



not really.

there's not much difference power draw between an APS-C based 24MP camera and a full frame 24MP camera, there's slightly more power usage, but it's not extreme. The M50 uses an even smaller battery than the LP-E17. The M5 and M6 run just fine with an 2.35M EVF and 24MP. and an LP-E17.


----------



## Lee Jay (Feb 5, 2019)

fox40phil said:


> Still no IBIS? to sad.



Did you notice that 4 of the 5 rumored lenses have optical IS?


----------



## amorse (Feb 5, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> Seems a move like this is the only way to get the weight of the body so low. No mention of a electronic viewfinder either, right? Which might be part of what makes a smaller battery possible on FF.


I guess the real question here is are we sure that this is a full frame camera? the LP-E17 only has 1040 mAh, while every other new-ish full frame camera out there right now has almost double that capacity. Using anything smaller than an LP-E6N seems really off for a full frame camera to me... Unless it takes 2 LP-E17's.


----------



## genriquez (Feb 5, 2019)

amorse said:


> I guess the real question here is are we sure that this is a full frame camera? the LP-E17 only has 1040 mAh, while every other new-ish full frame camera out there right now has almost double that capacity. Using anything smaller than an LP-E6N seems really off for a full frame camera to me... Unless it takes 2 LP-E17's.



yeah it looks weird.


----------



## Bentley Boy (Feb 5, 2019)

genriquez said:


> yeah it looks weird.
> 
> View attachment 182988


Seems to make sense based on weight and battery type. And the 24 mp sensor could be the same as the used by the M50. However, if an APS-C, that price would be ridiculous for the specs. Perhaps it's an M6 design with a full frame sensor.


----------



## genriquez (Feb 5, 2019)

Bentley Boy said:


> Seems to make sense based on weight and battery type. And the 24 mp sensor could be the same as the used by the M50. However, if an APS-C, that price would be ridiculous for the specs. Perhaps it's an M6 design with a full frame sensor.



I hope it has an EVF for Canon's sake.


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 5, 2019)

genriquez said:


> I hope it has an EVF for Canon's sake.


A massive number of current generation phone photographers might have zero experience with EVF's or OVF's, and therefore little desire for one.


----------



## Adelino (Feb 5, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> A massive number of current generation phone photographers might have zero experience with EVF's or OVF's, and therefore little desire for one.


If they are interested in FF they will want. They want to be photographers and not just phone picture takers.


----------



## dpc (Feb 5, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> A massive number of current generation phone photographers might have zero experience with EVF's or OVF's, and therefore little desire for one.


I’m a rather ancient photographer. I only have a mobile ‘phone because my wife insists I carry one when I’m out and about. I never take pictures with the ‘phone. I always said I’d never want a camera without an EVF or OVF. I bought a Fujifilm X-T10 to serve as a lighter companion to my 7DMll and 5DMll. I find I use the flip out screen for composing 75% + of the time rather than the EVF. I surprised myself. It works well. Having said that, I prefer a camera to have an EVF. The quality of the picture isn’t conditional on whether the camera has an EVF or OVF but on the ability and intent of the photographer.


----------



## memoriaphoto (Feb 5, 2019)

Memirsbrunnr said:


> Please don't say things like that... You are really spoiling the fun



Go nuts  Just preparing you for a potential disappointment, that's all


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 5, 2019)

genriquez said:


> yeah it looks weird.
> 
> View attachment 182988



except the M50,etc weight includes battery. the CR rumor weight could be without battery and just the camera itself, which is .. kind of what it says?


*Camera weight *is 400g, the lightest full-frame mirrorless camera ever
(edit)
an LP-E17 weighs 45g
so that would make it 445g which would fit in well with your chart.

The Sony A7 (original) weighed in at 474g, making the EOS RP the lightest full frame camera out there.


----------



## genriquez (Feb 5, 2019)

rrcphoto said:


> except the M50,etc weight includes battery. the CR rumor weight could be without battery and just the camera itself, which is .. kind of what it says?
> 
> 
> *Camera weight *is 400g, the lightest full-frame mirrorless camera ever
> ...



oops my mistake, was just using the info from digital picture's website. updated that chart.



it still comes in really close to the M5's weight so maybe there is an EVF.?

still wish it was a LP-E6N battery (if the rumors are true).


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Feb 5, 2019)

I really it has an LP-E6N vs an LP-E17. I just returned my EOS R Loan from CPS and bought a spare battery so hope I can use it.


----------



## Adelino (Feb 5, 2019)

bf said:


> To rumored specs: please keep talking
> I do wish it comes in a range-finder format with a touch of style and with kit lenses that are priced right. That would be attractive for M owners.


You are looking at the wrong company for style. But a GREAT one for cameras!


----------



## koenkooi (Feb 5, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> A massive number of current generation phone photographers might have zero experience with EVF's or OVF's, and therefore little desire for one.



Most of the pictures I take are with the MP-E65 outside, I really don't need EVF/OVF for that. I love using the original M for that, so an M6 style RF camera would give me a better grip hopefully a tilty-flippy screen.


----------



## amorse (Feb 5, 2019)

dpc said:


> I’m a rather ancient photographer. I only have a mobile ‘phone because my wife insists I carry one when I’m out and about. I never take pictures with the ‘phone. I always said I’d never want a camera without an EVF or OVF. I bought a Fujifilm X-T10 to serve as a lighter companion to my 7DMll and 5DMll. I find I use the flip out screen for composing 75% + of the time rather than the EVF. I surprised myself. It works well. Having said that, I prefer a camera to have an EVF. The quality of the picture isn’t conditional on whether the camera has an EVF or OVF but on the ability and intent of the photographer.


I'd agree with this. I shoot almost exclusively landscapes and ~95% of those are on a tripod in live view - I would be comfortable with using the camera with only live view and no EVF. I've been thinking about the EOS R as a relatively light weight and small backup to my 5D IV, but if this comes in at this weight and price, I'd be looking at this as an option. At near a half pound less than the R, and hopefully really small, this could suit as an emergency backup which can be added to a bag with little weight/size penalties. I'd certainly prefer it with an LP-E6N though. No doubt my needs aren't everyone's needs, but I can certainly see a market for such a product.


----------



## SaP34US (Feb 5, 2019)

Could the EOS RP be the update for the M5 & M6 only in FF?


----------



## knight427 (Feb 5, 2019)

SaP34US said:


> Could the EOS RP be the update for the M5 & M6 only in FF?



Maybe if it was MP or something. They aren't going to mix the letters which match the mount.


----------



## BrightTiger (Feb 5, 2019)

Lee Jay said:


> Did you notice that 4 of the 5 rumored lenses have optical IS?


Great point. However, systems with IBIS does not preclude having lots of IS lenses, particularly if they are dual IBIS. But, at this point, that's asking a lot from Canon (coming from a Canon user - put your flamethrowers away).


----------



## BrightTiger (Feb 5, 2019)

" $1300 is really aggressive for a full frame camera ".. um Canon 6D II?


----------



## gzroxas (Feb 5, 2019)

I’m not a big fan of this “small and light” idea even though the rest is still very promising!
I have tons of 80D batteries that have double the capacity of this smaller battery, and I think the form factor of the R is already perfect.. not too heavy or light, and balanced


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Feb 5, 2019)

gzroxas said:


> I’m not a big fan of this “small and light” idea even though the rest is still very promising!
> I have tons of 80D batteries that have double the capacity of this smaller battery, and I think the form factor of the R is already perfect.. not too heavy or light, and balanced



The EOS R is very good in ergonomics. I would hate to see Canon ruin the ergo in the name of lightless and size.


----------



## flip314 (Feb 5, 2019)

kaptainkatsu said:


> The EOS R is very good in ergonomics. I would hate to see Canon ruin the ergo in the name of lightless and size.



I'm fine if Canon has one R model that's a smaller form factor, as long as there are DLSR-sized models as well. I don't think there's one size that's going to make everyone happy and Canon has never had a problem introducing lots of models to try to appeal to as many people as possible.


----------



## Kit. (Feb 5, 2019)

Adelino said:


> If they are interested in FF they will want. They want to be photographers and not just phone picture takers.


If it's an EVF, I would prefer a detachable one that I could replace with a 7" monitor.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 5, 2019)

kaptainkatsu said:


> The EOS R is very good in ergonomics. I would hate to see Canon ruin the ergo in the name of lightless and size.



the M5 is excellent and much much smaller than an EOS R. Canon can do it and there's always the; the cameras not for you if you don't like the ergonomics.


----------



## delta0 (Feb 5, 2019)

I think I will need EVF. I shoot at motorsport events and I think this could be challenging on a screen.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 5, 2019)

Kit. said:


> If it's an EVF, I would prefer a detachable one that I could replace with a 7" monitor.



I would LOVE a M6 styled RP .. add on EVF via hotshoe if you really need it. Bonus if you could still use the EVF-DC1 which was a tilting viewfinder.


----------



## Larsskv (Feb 5, 2019)

This rumor makes perfect sense to me. Low price to capture a large market share in FF mirrorless (“stop” Sony, Nikon and Panasonic). Presumably very good in terms of AF, grip and with decent handling for most amateurs. Smaller battery, less megapixels, poorer build quality and poorer EVF to separate it from the more expensive EOS R. 

I guess one or two of the 8 lenses that will be announced will be smaller and lighter lenses.


----------



## Larsskv (Feb 5, 2019)

rrcphoto said:


> I would LOVE a M6 styled RP .. add on EVF via hotshoe if you really need it. Bonus if you could still use the EVF-DC1 which was a tilting viewfinder.



At first I found the no EVF idea to be plausible, but I think Canon are aiming at the Sony A7 III with this one, and for that reason I believe they will match the A7III’s viewfinder.


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Feb 5, 2019)

rrcphoto said:


> the M5 is excellent and much much smaller than an EOS R. Canon can do it and there's always the; the cameras not for you if you don't like the ergonomics.



My primary is a 1DX2 so there's that. The inclusion of the second mode dial will be a nice. I found it hard to use it on the EOS R. Didn't care much for the Touch Bar. The LP-E6N sized grip


----------



## nchoh (Feb 5, 2019)

kaptainkatsu said:


> The EOS R is very good in ergonomics. I would hate to see Canon ruin the ergo in the name of lightless and size.



Based on what Canon has been doing with the M series, it looks like Canon will do a fantastic job and offer a variety of model sizes with different ergonomics for different sizes and uses!


----------



## Jethro (Feb 5, 2019)

This makes me more surprised about the lens announcements a couple of days ago. There is only one zoom in that which could go in a kit with a camera with these specs. makes me think there may be 1 or more additional non-L lenses coming. Hard to believe they would just push new users (especially those upgrading from APS-C to have to use EF lenses plus adaptor. I mean it's possible to use their old (assuming they are Canon APS-C users) EF-S lenses on the EOS R series but surely not as a first option?


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 5, 2019)

Jethro said:


> This makes me more surprised about the lens announcements a couple of days ago. There is only one zoom in that which could go in a kit with a camera with these specs. makes me think there may be 1 or more additional non-L lenses coming. Hard to believe they would just push new users (especially those upgrading from APS-C to have to use EF lenses plus adaptor. I mean it's possible to use their old (assuming they are Canon APS-C users) EF-S lenses on the EOS R series but surely not as a first option?


If there is little downside to using older, "bargain priced" EF lenses, consumers will buy them--and Canon will clear them out of inventory.


----------



## criscokkat (Feb 5, 2019)

Jethro said:


> This makes me more surprised about the lens announcements a couple of days ago. There is only one zoom in that which could go in a kit with a camera with these specs. makes me think there may be 1 or more additional non-L lenses coming. Hard to believe they would just push new users (especially those upgrading from APS-C to have to use EF lenses plus adaptor. I mean it's possible to use their old (assuming they are Canon APS-C users) EF-S lenses on the EOS R series but surely not as a first option?


I'm not sold on the idea of ef lenses as the "cheap" option as there are not any current full frame lenses that really hit that mark. The efs lenses would fit the inexpensive mark, but the R auto crops them to a small aps c sized area. My guess is either 2 lenses we don't know yet, or the 24-240 is the kit and will be priced together at 1999.


----------



## flip314 (Feb 5, 2019)

Jethro said:


> This makes me more surprised about the lens announcements a couple of days ago. There is only one zoom in that which could go in a kit with a camera with these specs. makes me think there may be 1 or more additional non-L lenses coming. Hard to believe they would just push new users (especially those upgrading from APS-C to have to use EF lenses plus adaptor. I mean it's possible to use their old (assuming they are Canon APS-C users) EF-S lenses on the EOS R series but surely not as a first option?



I think we'll see a version of the 24-105 3.5-5.6 STM


----------



## Adelino (Feb 5, 2019)

Kit. said:


> If it's an EVF, I would prefer a detachable one that I could replace with a 7" monitor.


That sounds like a different kind of camera than a lower end stills based device. But maybe, looking forward to the announcement


----------



## dak723 (Feb 5, 2019)

wockawocka said:


> Depends where you buy though right?
> 
> Currently I can get the EOS R for 1369 GBP
> This would make the RP about a grand on import.
> ...



Wow! If you can get the R for over 1,000 off the Canon Authorized dealer price, I would snatch up a few! (or be suspicious!)

For the rest of us buying at regular price:
EOS R at 2,349 GBP
Higher Rumored price of RP (US $ +50 to estimate GBP ) 1,649 GBP
Difference = 700 GBP/ 64 GBP for battery = 10.94 batteries.

My bad, I did say 15 batteries. I stand corrected! For those buying 10 to 11 batteries with your RP, you may as well get the R.


----------



## Tom W (Feb 6, 2019)

LP-E17 - same battery as my M5.


----------



## djack41 (Feb 6, 2019)

So, Canon promised a firmware update to the EOS R that would add functionality like eye tracking in AF servo. Hopefully, the firmware update will be released before the new camera. Sure wish Canon would release pro-model mirrorless cameras to rival the A9 and the A7Rlll. Watch for killer Nikon and Sony discounts when the new Canon is released.


----------



## navastronia (Feb 6, 2019)

djack41 said:


> So, Canon promised a firmware update to the EOS R that would add functionality like eye tracking in AF servo. Hopefully, the firmware update will be released before the new camera. Sure wish Canon would release pro-model mirrorless cameras to rival the A9 and the A7Rlll. Watch for killer Nikon and Sony discounts when the new Canon is released.



Depending on what's announced by Sony and Canon in the next 2 months, I may go ahead and pick up the rumored a7000 if it drops this spring with an a9-esque APS-C sensor. Slap an 18-135 on it and call it a day - nothing like feeling you can shoot anything with a single lens and body (for my purposes, anything = all event and BTS photography. I'll keep my 5D classic for portraits and street/candids).


----------



## swenpaylay (Feb 6, 2019)

I wonder if the RP will be an homage to the old Canon P rangefinder. Canon's full frame answer to the XPro2/XE3/GFX 50Rs from Fuji? If so, I'm in. Will make the RP my secondary/travel cam to go with my 5D4 until the mirrorless 5D5 drops. Wooo.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 6, 2019)

djack41 said:


> So, Canon promised a firmware update to the EOS R that would add functionality like eye tracking in AF servo. Hopefully, the firmware update will be released before the new camera. Sure wish Canon would release pro-model mirrorless cameras to rival the A9 and the A7Rlll. Watch for killer Nikon and Sony discounts when the new Canon is released.


Whatever new camera I end up getting in the future, I just hope I am up to the camera. Best camera / lenses in the world won't do me any good if my skills still suck. Well, there's always the added social media and club status I'll get hauling around whatever has the best spec sheet. That's worth it right there. The problem is constantly having to keep up with that. It wouldn't matter at all if I could just take really good photos with what I already have. Oh well. I guess I could always get a hip new bag.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 6, 2019)

Yes without the latest gear you are doooomed! Try not to get too depressed.

Jack


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 6, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Yes without the latest gear you are doooomed! Try not to get too depressed.
> 
> Jack


It's a constant battle, Jack. I just can't keep up.  Makes me feel lower than . If only I could get a little more dynamic range... I bought a junked Mark IV and salvaged the sticker. Put it where the Mark III sticker was. Didn't help my photos, but the neighbors are jealous. To top it all off, I think my wife is having an affair with the Sony owner down the road. She's always staring at the bulge in his bag... dreaming of a bigger megapixel sensor that gives her more sensitivity. I keep telling her, "Megapixels don't matter. What matters is how you use them." She just rolls her eyes. I can only pump out 5 or 6 raws a second, but not for long. How can an old guy like me possibly compete with a younger guy that pumps out 10? I even had a 2X extender. She still wasn't impressed.  Would a 400mm "accessory" save my marriage and reputation?

--- Short specs


----------



## Lacikuss (Feb 6, 2019)

At 400gr it has to have the size of the M50?


----------



## Ale_F (Feb 6, 2019)

Wow! I think the future of 6D line is dark, but the transition from 6D to R more realistic.
However, what are the future kit lenses, especially for 1300$ camera?
24-105 f4L is possible but expensive.
Another 24-105 like the EF 3.5-5.6 it will be possible but it's too similar.
I hope in something like 24-70 or 24-85 3.5-4.5 IS, a small lens.


----------



## wockawocka (Feb 6, 2019)

dak723 said:


> Wow! If you can get the R for over 1,000 off the Canon Authorized dealer price, I would snatch up a few! (or be suspicious!)
> 
> For the rest of us buying at regular price:
> EOS R at 2,349 GBP
> ...



Most people are buying Grey import now. Especially in Europe. The R is literally 40% cheaper from Hong Kong than in the shops here.


----------



## Turcaud (Feb 6, 2019)

Well, I'm sorry. I have a 5Div. I also have an Olympus OMD EM-1 MarkII. I have no intention of abandoning Canon in my work, but I was very disappointed in the R Series body (the optics are great) and I am doubly disappointed in relation to this rumour because, IF TRUE, then this camera is well behind the capability of the Olympus. I can see at this rate it will be a while before I consider the investment worth it.


----------



## Mark3794 (Feb 6, 2019)

Last tweet from nokishita confirmed a 26 megapixels sensor


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Feb 6, 2019)

Mark3794 said:


> Last tweet from nokishita confirmed a 26 megapixels sensor



Might be a good lightweight camera for hiking and landscape photography, if it's a new sensor with good DR and the body is somewhat water-resistant.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Feb 6, 2019)

Turcaud said:


> Well, I'm sorry. I have a 5Div. I also have an Olympus OMD EM-1 MarkII. I have no intention of abandoning Canon in my work, but I was very disappointed in the R Series body (the optics are great) and I am doubly disappointed in relation to this rumour because, IF TRUE, then this camera is well behind the capability of the Olympus. I can see at this rate it will be a while before I consider the investment worth it.



Considering the r was clearly not made for professional photographers and that if these rumours are true then neither is this new body you don't really have anything to be disappointed in. Other rumours are suggesting the wait will not be long for a pro body and then you will see what is in store and whether it is worth getting upset about.


----------



## analoggrotto (Feb 6, 2019)

Ale_F said:


> Wow! I think the future of 6D line is dark, but the transition from 6D to R more realistic.
> However, what are the future kit lenses, especially for 1300$ camera?
> 24-105 f4L is possible but expensive.
> Another 24-105 like the EF 3.5-5.6 it will be possible but it's too similar.
> I hope in something like 24-70 or 24-85 3.5-4.5 IS, a small lens.


However unpopular at the moment, I'm hoping for a super compact pancake lens to really emphasize the smallness of this new camera body. That combination would be a good replacement to my long gone x100T


----------



## padam (Feb 6, 2019)

Quarkcharmed said:


> Might be a good lightweight camera for hiking and landscape photography, if it's a new sensor with good DR and the body is somewhat water-resistant.


It's not going to be a new sensor, very similar to the 6D Mark II and the build quality is more like the M5 but with a screen like the M50. So no headphone jack and I also think the codec will be IPB only (maybe only UHS-I SD) and no C-Log.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Feb 6, 2019)

padam said:


> It's not going to be a new sensor, very similar to the 6D Mark II and the build quality is more like the M5 but with a screen like the M50. So no headphone jack and I also think the codec will be IPB only (maybe only UHS-I SD) and no C-Log.


How do we know it's similar to 6dII? just because it's 26mp?


----------



## padam (Feb 6, 2019)

Quarkcharmed said:


> How do we know it's similar to 6dII? just because it's 26mp?


It has been confirmed, you can also see pictures of it as well on the main page.


----------



## HikeBike (Feb 6, 2019)

Some thoughts, assuming these specs have merit:

- The EOS R used a slightly modified version of the 5D Mk IV sensor. Based on this, I'd strongly suspect a slightly modified version of the 6D Mk II sensor will be used in the RP. I don't think we will see a truly new sensor until the pro-level R is released. The Mark II versions of the R and RP are pretty much guaranteed to get new sensor tech.
- No touch bar or top monitor makes sense. If you're going to drop a few features to distinguish the R from the RP, these are easy choices. Though, many will say the removal of the touch bar is an upgrade...
- Eye AF support in Servo AF and Video AF plus 4K crop at 1.56x both would imply the EOS R will be getting these features as well, through the upcoming firmware update. There's a close-to-0% chance the RP would have a less pronounced crop than the R.
- LP-E17 seems a suspicious choice, but we'll see. If the RP only has an articulating display (no EVF), I don't see the E17 working out very well. Bigger drain on a smaller battery...ouch.

For those hoping for IBIS in this model...look to the pro-level release in the future. There's no way Canon would infuriate all the customers who just purchased an R by throwing IBIS into the RP. Not to mention, it doesn't make sense for the lineup or cost models.

I'm curious to see what Canon does. Exciting times.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 6, 2019)

Quarkcharmed said:


> How do we know it's similar to 6dII? just because it's 26mp?





padam said:


> It has been confirmed, you can also see pictures of it as well on the main page.


Even if it is, still a great sensor. People will make some very fine photos with it.


----------



## padam (Feb 6, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Even if it is, still a great sensor. People will make some very fine photos with it.


That's true, it produces nice colours straight out of camera, but let's not claim that it hasn't been left behind in terms of dynamic range, the highlights can clip quite early in demanding conditions (it can't be underexposed the same way as others) and it doesn't really offer any gain over the old 6D in terms of low-light performance. Other 'entry-level' cameras don't suffer the same level of performance loss (but they also don't quite have the color rendition, etc.)


----------



## bokehmon22 (Feb 7, 2019)

I'm just happy that this is about to come out. This mean we can concentrate on EOS R Pro rumor next.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 7, 2019)

Adelino said:


> If they are interested in FF they will want [an EVF]. They want to be photographers and not just phone picture takers.


Will they? I’m somewhat into photography  and I chose the M6 over the M5 for its smaller size. The lack of an EVF doesn’t bother me.


----------



## Ale_F (Feb 7, 2019)

Now, recent rumors talks about kit with 24-105 f4L.
It appears unbalanced for the cost of the lens (1300$ camera and about 1000$ lens)


----------



## Adelino (Feb 7, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> Will they? I’m somewhat into photography  and I chose the M6 over the M5 for its smaller size. The lack of an EVF doesn’t bother me.


Yeah some will, for the reason of size, desire smallest and lightest, but most of the light and small crowd will go APS-C just as you have. I certainly look forward to a GX7III without an EVF for the same reason. FF body and lenses though oh my, an EVF please.


----------



## rsdofny (Feb 7, 2019)

I like this form factor, can Canon make a APS-C mirrorless camera to replace 90D or 7D at around $900-1300?


----------



## Ale_F (Feb 7, 2019)

Not now, in the future I think it will be the natural replacement


----------



## padam (Feb 8, 2019)

rsdofny said:


> I like this form factor, can Canon make a APS-C mirrorless camera to replace 90D or 7D at around $900-1300?


It might take years. For now, Canon will probably keep on rolling with the M5 Mark II and M6 Mark II as crop sensor mirrorless cameras (with 1-2 more lenses, or maybe a focal reducer to have stronger ties tp EF-mount glass)


----------



## marc ln (Feb 8, 2019)

padam said:


> It might take years. For now, Canon will probably keep on rolling with the M5 Mark II and M6 Mark II as crop sensor mirrorless cameras (with 1-2 more lenses, or maybe a focal reducer to have stronger ties tp EF-mount glass)



It sounds like Canon is about to make a new DSLR 80D/7D2 merged successor ....


----------



## padam (Feb 8, 2019)

marc ln said:


> It sounds like Canon is about to make a new DSLR 80D/7D2 merged successor ....


Yes. A DSLR....


----------



## marc ln (Feb 8, 2019)

padam said:


> Yes. A DSLR....


In any case I'm afraid they wouldn't put a good quality in the EVF (> 5mpx)


----------



## dak723 (Feb 9, 2019)

Ale_F said:


> Now, recent rumors talks about kit with 24-105 f4L.
> It appears unbalanced for the cost of the lens (1300$ camera and about 1000$ lens)



I imagine at some point in the future, the RP will be paired with a cheaper consumer level zoom, but at the moment, this is the logical choice unless they announce a cheaper consumer zoom to be released at the same time as the RP.


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 10, 2019)

Lee Jay said:


> If it were $500, I'd have to consider it carefully, since my only use for it is on my telescope. At $800, I'm a definite no way.
> 
> The problem I'm trying to solve is that my scope's widest settings combined with my 7D Mark II doesn't result in the moon fitting in the frame, so I have to shoot panoramas during lunar eclipse events. Also, my 7DII doesn't have an articulating display making it pretty hard to use in some positions when the scope is on the mount and looking up. But that's the only problem I'm trying to solve. I've considered solving it with a smaller scope, which I can get for about $399. But I'm not that fond of RCs and my current scope has almost four times the light collection area so I'd rather just have a larger sensor. I still have my old 5D but the sensor isn't the best and the big problem is that it doesn't have live view so it's really, really hard to focus. No articulating display also.
> 
> But how much am I willing to spend to make shooting lunar eclipse shots easier? Not that much, especially when I got this with my 5D and my current scope. It's not easy to beat this.


Amazing pic. $800 with printer rebate. After getting rod off printer and other stuff came with bundle, price might be very reasonable. 6D2 printer bundle with grip, and extra battery was $950.


----------



## Jethro (Feb 10, 2019)

dak723 said:


> I imagine at some point in the future, the RP will be paired with a cheaper consumer level zoom, but at the moment, this is the logical choice *unless they announce a cheaper consumer zoom to be released at the same time as the RP*.


Although that's not in the current rumour - I think there is a really good chance this will happen. Seems weird to have only an 'L' kit lens choice, and they will be looking to sell a big volume of these if the RRP is at the levels rumoured.


----------



## Jethro (Feb 10, 2019)

rsdofny said:


> I like this form factor, can Canon make a APS-C mirrorless camera to replace 90D or 7D at around $900-1300?


You'll never get a 7D equivalent mirrorless for that price, because of the need for pro-level body and weather sealing. Hard actually to see it in the APS-C based EOS M series at all because of the size (including dual DIGICs and card slots). Given the cropping potential of mirrorless FFs, there would be an argument to just use the future pro (or high MP) version in crop mode if you really wanted the equivalent of the 7Dii. Which all brings us back to the timing of such a future pro version. If it actually is 2020, then a 7Diii might still be a possibility, although it is not really due yet on traditional timeframes.


----------

